

ReactOS 0.3.15 Released - conductor
http://reactos.org/node/663

======
conductor
The most important feature of this release is the preliminary support for USB
mice, keyboard, and storage devices. [1] is relevant (I posted it yesterday,
it's about USB support in KolibriOS, another free OS).

[1] - <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5787771>

